# Help with Bach Cantatas



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Years ago I had a vinyl recording of two Bach cantatas that I really enjoyed and would dearly love to hear again but I cannot remember anything about the works or the performers but I recall quite clearly the cover-can anyone suggest what this recording may have been?

EMI/HMV
Front cover-black apart from......
3/4/5 stained glass windows which were......
tall,thin and of equal height creating a 'symmetrical pattern' against the black background as.....
light shone through the windows....

a challenge for the combined expertise of an esteemed community!

and at the risk of sounding immature.....the recording 'rocked'


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I dug deep into my knowledge of all things classical and googled "Bach album cover stained glass". It produced a picture of Jeff Bridges holding a guitar. I now realize I have absolutely nothing else of value to add so I'll back away slowly. Good luck with your search.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

scratchgolf said:


> I dug deep into my knowledge of all things classical and googled "Bach album cover stained glass". It produced a picture of Jeff Bridges holding a guitar. I now realize I have absolutely nothing else of value to add so I'll back away slowly. Good luck with your search.


'the journey itself is often more significant than the arrival'-Thomas the Tank Engine
thanks for your efforts........


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm sure it's none of these, but they're all I could find even remotely relating...

View attachment 29700


View attachment 29701


View attachment 29702


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

realdealblues said:


> I'm sure it's none of these, but they're all I could find even remotely relating...
> 
> View attachment 29700
> 
> ...


unfortunately not but again thanks for the consideration.....


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

No problem. Sorry, I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

maybe?.............


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm going to give it to the duck on this.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

quack said:


> View attachment 29754
> maybe?.............


this is actually very close but the recording was a 'standard' English one ie EMI/HMV-The lettering was far smaller but again a big thanks.....


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

scratchgolf said:


> I dug deep into my knowledge of all things classical and googled "Bach album cover stained glass". It produced a picture of Jeff Bridges holding a guitar. I now realize I have absolutely nothing else of value to add so I'll back away slowly. Good luck with your search.


Is that the one where he gives that suspicious look? Funny actor, The Big Lebowsky's a classic.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

One can never have enough Bach. Or so say I.

I have repeatedly resolved to purchase a complete set of Bach's cantatas, but am immediately overwhelmed by the enormity of the obsessive listening that would await me. Bachaholic...


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

^That's Cantatas 56 and 71, conducted by Kurt Thomas from 1959, with Hermann Prey singing in no.56.






56 is currently on cd as this:










and 71 as this:










...if that's the one you were looking for...


----------

